# Are sound bars replacing receivers



## jim1174 (Feb 3, 2010)

Are people now using sound bars instead of receivers with speakers? I have a Denon receiver I got over 10 years ago and was thinking of replacing it with a sound bar.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Sound bars are convenient and need little knowlage to hook up but there is no compromise for the true 5.1 or 7.1 speaker setup. 
Most people who get them are simply using them because of decor and WAF as well as not having to mount other speakers around the room it's not because they sound better by any means.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Tony was more generous than me for the case of a soundbar. I feel like they're about one step up above TV speakers. They're can be arguments for them, but performance isn't one of them. If your current setup is anything decent, a soundbar will disappoint you. WAF notwithstanding, I'd buy a new receiver. As Tony was saying, you can't duplicate a real surround experience with one single box(maybe sub too)


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Exactly. There are some very good sound bars out there, but for what they cost (over $1000) you can get a receiver/speaker combo that would put them to shame. I wouldn't mind having one in the bedroom or a second system, but definitely not for the main home theater!


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I personally prefer a discreet surround sound system.
Having said that, even very modest soundbars are a very good step up over the speakers in the 1" thick TVs.
I can see why they are popular.


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

It all depends on who you ask. If you are asking an HT fan with ample space and a decent budget, they will generally opt for a full blown system every time. If a person is a form over function, lifestyle and prefers convenience - a soundbar can serve them well as it doesn't intrude on the decor. 

Me.....I'm an HT NUT:dumbcrazy:!!!! So it's highly unlikely that I will ever have a soundbar as my main system.


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

As main system no, as a better option than a standard TV that you do not need to turn on and change the input depending on the source. Yes!!!

I will gladly disable the TV speakers and run a soundbar all the time just to get better sound even late at night. But when no one is home and I put a movie on the AVR will be fired up and the ugly larger speakers will come to life. 

I'm just not willing to spend a lot of money on a soundbar.


----------



## ceh383 (Jan 26, 2013)

The speakers in my TV are so bad, I'd rather try to lip read than use them. So, for general TV watching where sound is not critical, I have a sound bar. For an inexpensive unit, it doesn't sound half bad.
When it's movie time, the AVR gets fired up and things start shaking...


----------

